# Road conditions in France.



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone out there in France, from the Charente northwards towards Calais. We have friends trying to get home, but they do not want to set off, if they have no chance of getting far. It has snowed overnight in the Charente and the roads are icy.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't know about today but we crossed from france to Italy yesterday afternoon and roads were Ok from Calais south. We decided to hell with the expense and stuck to peage and main routes, even when conditions are bad they will be open and generally OK. If you check google maps and click on options you can get webcams which give some idea of local conditions

Chris


----------

